

Gun violence in America, in 17 maps and charts - radmuzom
http://www.vox.com/2015/8/24/9183525/gun-violence-statistics

======
JoeAltmaier
Disingenuous to plot gun ownership vs gun deaths, instead of vs all violent
deaths. Turns out, no correlation there - without guns, violent folks use
something else. But that's not clickbait, so they put up this nonsense
instead.

~~~
Nadya
What's more disingenuous is they tie guns to suicide.

Suicide is a mental health problem, not a gun problem. The problem isn't that
guns are an efficient tool for suicide - the problem is people are attempting
suicide to begin with.

